# Wehrle Stove Company - Wisdom Oak No. 17



## Schultzy11 (May 18, 2018)

Hi All,

New to the forum but have been reading a number of the threads over the past few months as I have tried to get my restored stove up and running. It was a housewarming gift from my uncle, who unfortunately passed away recently, and it has been my mission to get the stove hooked up and safely running. I had a mason come in to brick up the area around the chimney so we can keep the clearance at a reasonable distance from the wall, and had a liner dropped in to an existing chimney. The chimney guy refused to hook up the stove because it didn’t meet code (I don’t know of many stoves from the early 1900s that would), and pointed out that there was a small hole near the top of the stove belly (correct term?) and the stove needs to be sealed properly in some other areas. From what I read, I am hoping that Rutland Stove Cement and a gasket rope would do the trick, but wanted to get some opinions. Will send more pictures of the hole in the back once I get to it, but it is about 1/4 inch thick. Possibley thinking to take two washers to create some more surface area and seal over with cement. Any help would be greatly appreciated because it has been a labor of love to get this stove going, just want to make sure it is safe. Any recommendations of people in the Ludlow VT area who could even take a look at it would also be great.

Thanks!


----------



## Schultzy11 (May 18, 2018)

A few pictures of the set up


----------



## begreen (May 18, 2018)

I'm sorry to hear about the passing of your uncle. That was a nice gift. Not sure about patching up the stove without seeing the actual area that needs to be patched. Can you post a picture or two of that area?

One thing for certain, the clearances are not proper. This stove requires 36" from any combustibles. The brick wall behind it reduces this clearance down by 33% or to 24". The closest clearance of 12" would require a proper NFPA 211 wall shield that is ventilated. The hearth is also too small. It needs to be 16" in front of the stove door.


----------



## Schultzy11 (May 18, 2018)

begreen said:


> I'm sorry to hear about the passing of your uncle. That was a nice gift. Not sure about patching up the stove without seeing the actual area that needs to be patched. Can you post a picture or two of that area?
> 
> One thing for certain, the clearances are not proper. This stove requires 36" from any combustibles. The brick wall behind it reduces this clearance down by 33% or to 24". The closest clearance of 12" would require a proper NFPA 211 wall shield that is ventilated. The hearth is also too small. It needs to be 16" in front of the stove door.



Thanks Begreen. I will send along pictures once I get home. As for the clearance, the bricks are set on two sheets of 1/4 inch cement board, would that still be considered a combustible? I am obviously a first timer here, so any help is appreciated.


----------



## begreen (May 18, 2018)

The cement backer board makes no difference.  Note that the clearance is measured to the nearest combustible which would be the studs in the wall.


----------

